

Evernote was two weeks away from bankruptcy in 2008 - vilpponen
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/05/04/from-brink-of-bankruptcy-towards-an-ipo-the-evernote-story

======
kukouri
Not hard to believe really. Surprised they are still around at times.

~~~
bkyan
Seems like a pretty useful service... Why are you surprised they are still
around?

~~~
pmjordan
I assume the grandparent post is referring to the staggering amount of cash
they've been burning. (personally: who am I to judge - they've clearly
convinced investors they're on the right track)

~~~
kukouri
Yes, pretty much it. Useful service yes, but one that doesn't seem to add up
as far as those who actually use it enough to make them a profit versus how
much money they seem to spend on their service.

------
joelrunyon
I love evernote, but am I the only one who feels like it's incredibly slow
sometimes? Any hackers out there know how to speed it up at all?

------
adventureful
I like the part where the Swedish investor stepped up for a product he cared
about, took the risk, and will likely reap the reward after the IPO. Great
story. Almost an eBay-pez worthy story, but real.

